# Nail grinder help???



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## brautlj22 (Dec 11, 2012)

Alright, that helped me with putting the sand paper part over the black part, so thank you, but I still don't know how to attach the "shaft," as he called it, to the grinder. It's hard to describe what I am having trouble with over the computer, so hopefully I am making sense.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

You probably turn the black ring near the end of the grinder, and it tightens/loosens its hold on the shaft.

Be aware that grinder will heat up the dog's nails so only hold the grinder against the nail for a few seconds at a time.


----------



## brautlj22 (Dec 11, 2012)

Just so you know what I am having trouble with, I have attached a couple pictures. I am trying to attach the shaft to the grinder. It does not fit the hole. When I take off that piece that's on the shaft in the picture, it's way too loose in the hole.

I appreciate you trying to help me, so thank you. I hope I am making sense.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I have the Dremel 7300, here's how I take off the collet nut and change the attachment. Your Andis may work similarly. I know how frustrated I was the first time I tried to get the attachment on. Once you "get it," it's a breeze. Good luck!

1). Push shaft lock button on tool (button at top), remove the collet nut. (you should now see a silver "collet", with little cuts in it, that is actually inside the tool). If you don't see it there, then it might have gotten stuck inside the collet nut. If so, tap the collet nut, or use a pen to push it out.

2) Install collet into the hole in the tool. 

3) Start to wind the collet nut onto the threaded spindle of the tool ... but don't thread it all the way on (if you do,you'll never get the bit into the tool).

4) Now, push your bit into the tool and depress the shaft lock button (and hold down). 

5) Tighten the collet nut completely. 

6) All should be tight and intact now.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

https://www.andis.com/uploads/productfiles/65880_65882_ANG-1_UC_web.pdf


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Jacamar said:


> https://www.andis.com/uploads/productfiles/65880_65882_ANG-1_UC_web.pdf


Excellent assist, *Jacamar*!! Woohoo!!:whoo: (Clearly I could never write instructions for a living.) :biggrin1:


----------



## brautlj22 (Dec 11, 2012)

Finally got it!! haha thanks both of you for your help! :biggrin1:
That took way too much time lol


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

brautlj22 said:


> Finally got it!! haha thanks both of you for your help! :biggrin1:
> That took way too much time lol


Good for you! :thumb: Now let's hope your mpoo is as pleased.:wink:
And like I said, it's confounding to assemble the first time, after that you can do it in your sleep.:biggrin1:


----------

